# Frenetik's Questions [merged]



## frenetik (6 Jun 2007)

New to these forums, but I have a bit of a problem. I used to take effexor for a minor bout of depression. Nothing serious, never really had any major issues. Just wondering if anyone knows if people who have had depression in the past have gotten accepted. I was also given a form to have my doc fill out, but I opted to get a psychiatrist fill it out instead. I have never really been under the care of a psychiatrist though, only my family doc and he suggested it would be a good idea to talk to a head-doctor. I'll be trying for the infantry and I guess the question "Can he/she/ safely use a weapon" threw him off, even though I'd be more than safe. Am I screwed, or is there still a chance? Any reply would be apreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Donut (6 Jun 2007)

Welcome to the board.

This question has been asked and answered a number of times...if you try the search function in the Enrollment Medical sub-board, I bet you'll find a number of answers pretty easily.


----------



## frenetik (6 Jun 2007)

Crap! Sorry about that, lol. I do see a few threads. Thanks. Although, from what I've read. If you have ANY sort of mental illness in your past, you don't get accepted. I can see where they're coming from, but I mean NOBODY? I'm sure there are people out there who have no issues with the stress of the job even though they've had some shadows in their former years. I don't know, just getting a little low on hope I guess, lol.


----------



## Chris The Pirate (6 Jun 2007)

I'm no recruiter but I think your best bet at getting in is to be totally honest in your application. Stop reading over what kinds of answers other people wrote about on here and just call up your recruiting centre. That's all you gotta do. You could end up reading some bogus post saying you can't join because of your past medical history, not apply and never know; OR you could apply, be totally honest and maybe you'll get in. 

If you lie about anything and they find out, you're screwed. Don't determine if you should lie or not on your application based on what someone else over the internet says, that's stupid, and each induvidual's case (previous medical history, past drug abuse etc) is totally different.

At least if you apply and be totally honest and they tell you come back in a couple years, a few months, or not at all, at least you'll know. You'll never find your 100% answer until you do exactly that. Good luck.


----------



## frenetik (6 Jun 2007)

Oh I was totally honest. I wouldn't think of lying to them, that's not a real good idea. I guess I'm just looking for a little reassurance, nothing more. I've been interested in becoming a soldier for most of my life, and now my medical past could potentialy exclude me from doing something I've always wanted to do. In essence, I guess I'm scared s***less, basically because possible enrollment is the only thing I have left. I'm not exactly employment-ready material, lol. I passed the CFAT and most of the medical, now it's just this pesky little problem with the fact that I used to take medicine for depression. And all the posts I've read point to the fact that the CF, or ANY F short of the foreign legion, will not accept you if you've taken anti-depressants. It's a real eerie feeling.


----------



## Chris The Pirate (6 Jun 2007)

All of the posts you read were induvidually based... All I mean by that is if you have 30 people apply to the CF, and they all have past mental illness' or took meds for depression or whatever, each of the 30 people will have a totally different assesment of their problems, some of which may be determined to not be a problem at all.

All you can do is apply right? So apply. Tell them about your past and the issues you're worried about, and I'm sure they will take your application and then determine if you or if you are not suitable for the CF. That's it. Just apply and hope for the best man. Unless you have some kind of time machine, that's all you can do. Apply. Stop worrying. Keep your mind off it and wait for a phone call. In any case they will contact you and let you know if you're suitable or not. l


----------



## frenetik (6 Jun 2007)

You got a point, I guess worrying about it really isn't going to help. And they did tell me it was an individual basis, who knows, they may not consider me a nutt afterall. I actually believe I won't get in, but it happens to people every day and I'm no more special than they are, no sense diluding myself about it. Kinda sucks though, thought I'd make a good soldier since I'm a HORRIBLE cook. And I can actually run pretty far and fast, I could always be a messenger-on-foot, lol. I'll still hand in my note from the psychiatrist and see if I luck out, but at this point there isn't much to look forward to. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Chris The Pirate (6 Jun 2007)

"I'll still hand in my note from the psychiatrist and see if I luck out, but at this point there isn't much to look forward to."

If you don't want to apply, don't. 

If you want to be in the CF - apply. 

You don't just apply to the CF, 'luck out' and get a job - like you like out at a game of blackjack or at a slot machine. If you are suitable you'll be accepted, if you are not, that's something you will have to live with. There's no luck involved. You are, or you aren't. 

Again good luck, and stay positive. Constantly worrying about it and hammering yourself with negative comments isn't going to help. 'there isn't much to look forward to' 'no sense diluding myself about it.' 'im a horrible cook' 'they may not consider me a nut after all' 'i guess i'm looking for a little reassurance' 'im scared s***less' 'possible enrollment is the only thing i have left' etc...those are all SOME of the negative/depressing things you've been saying about yourself, your situation and your future. 

I'm not a psychiatrist, but the things you have been saying in your posts (about yourself) are pretty depressing. I'm not slamming you I'm just saying take it easy on yourself, have some confidence.

I'm sure if you apply with a really great, positive, I can do anything attitude - you could have a better shot getting in. Show up to your interview and slam yourself the entire time and I don't think it will get you as far. Just my opinion man. 

Let the past be the past and carry on with a positive attitude. Don't quit.


----------



## mike1234 (6 Jun 2007)

"And all the posts I've read point to the fact that the CF, or ANY F short of the foreign legion, will not accept you if you've taken antidepressants. It's a real eerie feeling."


I know from personal experience that you can be accepted if you've been on meds in the past.

It is judged on a personal basis.  But if you've not been having any issues with depression and have been off the medication for a for a decent while, plus you get your doctor or whomever to say that you are mentally sound you shouldn't have a problem.  Your enrollment might take longer, but no big deal.  But again, every case is very different.

I also agree with CTP, you should work on building a positive outlook.  I'm no genius, but a negative attitude probably will not go over too well during your interview.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jun 2007)

frenetik said:
			
		

> New to these forums, but I have a bit of a problem. I used to take effexor for a minor bout of depression. Nothing serious, never really had any major issues. Just wondering if anyone knows if people who have had depression in the past have gotten accepted. I was also given a form to have my doc fill out, but I opted to get a psychiatrist fill it out instead. I have never really been under the care of a psychiatrist though, only my family doc and he suggested it would be a good idea to talk to a head-doctor. I'll be trying for the infantry and I guess the question "Can he/she/ safely use a weapon" threw him off, even though I'd be more than safe. Am I screwed, or is there still a chance? Any reply would be apreciated. Thanks.



Are you still on effexor?

Will you be taking this on a future basis?

Effexor is a drug that must be taken daily, without missing even one day.  Most medication that falls under this criteria, pretty much can stop you from entering the military.

I have added the link below, for some help, contrary to what some of the other posters have offered.  And by the way, I do know about effexor, however not about joining when taking it.


http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search2

dileas

tess


----------



## frenetik (7 Jun 2007)

Well, I haven't taken the meds for awhile, guess I'm recovered. I'm gonna give it a shot, you never know. Thanks for all the info though, it's really helped and I'm now looking forward to hearing back from them more than dreading it, lol. I guess I have sounded pretty depressing, lolol, perhaps that's why I was on the meds to begin with. But you all make great points and have helped me out quite a bit. I'll keep a positive outlook on things and keep my fingers crossed. Thanks again guys.


----------



## frenetik (10 Jun 2007)

If you're not accepted, do they give you specific reasons why so one can address the issue and perhaps try again? I mean, if you could NEVER join, would they tell you so?


----------



## beach_bum (10 Jun 2007)

Yes.


----------



## frenetik (10 Jun 2007)

Excellent, thanks. I was kinda hoping they would.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Jun 2007)

frenetik said:
			
		

> Excellent, thanks. I was kinda hoping they would.



I take it this was an anticipatory interrogative?  IE - you HAVEN'T been "rejected"?


----------



## frenetik (10 Jun 2007)

LoL, well, not yet. But it's deffinately a good thing to know. I sort of have a few things going against me that I thought of after the fact. Things that I could probably fix, but it's good to know they give you a "heads up".


----------



## frenetik (13 Jun 2007)

Nevermind, sorry.


----------



## navymich (13 Jun 2007)

frenetik said:
			
		

> Okay, here goes. I had asthma some years ago, it's gone now. I used to take anti-depression medication, but not anymore and the doctor cleared me, I was a little too honest and put down that I had smoked a bit of pot in my teen years and I need glasses. What do you think the chances are that I could be accepted, lol? Oh, I did pass the CFAT though.



Why would you start a new thread instead of continuing on with what you began  here?  As for what you have stated, you will find many threads on this information and more throughout the forums.  You might want to start with  this and then go on to many of the other stickied threads at the top of the list in the  recruiting board.


----------



## koko_00 (13 Jun 2007)

Well as long as your cleared for all previous medical issues i htink your ok. But if your not a strong applicant then they may or may not take a shot with you. 

But then again the type of people on the piggy platoon at St.Jean make me think twice as to whether we actually say no to anybody.


----------



## frenetik (13 Jun 2007)

LoL, kinda taking bets now.


----------



## navymich (13 Jun 2007)

koko_00 said:
			
		

> ... i htink your ok.



And this leads to another point.  People can post here any and all opinions and thoughts on what your chances may be.  But it will be from the recruiting centre that you will get your answer.  There are many unknown factors in your situation, including but not limited to, how much drugs you did and when, how bad your eyesight is, what trade you are applying for etc.  If you have already done your CFAT, then you have started the process and will find out in due time what the real answer is.



			
				frenetik said:
			
		

> LoL, kinda taking bets now.



IMO, that will only create a waste of bandwidth here.  Last I looked, Mr. Bobbit wasn't a bookie, nor does he hold a gaming license for the site.


----------



## frenetik (13 Jun 2007)

LoLoL, sorry. Just bein' a putz.


----------



## navymich (13 Jun 2007)

frenetik said:
			
		

> LoLoL, sorry. Just bein' a putz.



Which leads to time and work for the mods to post this (courtesy of Mr. Wallace):


Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## frenetik (13 Jun 2007)

Hehehehe, it was the LOLOL wasn't it? Sorry, I get kind of carried away. Thanks for the material though, it's proving pretty helpfull. Except for one thing, is the CF hiring alot of infantry, or are they looking for other trades more?


----------



## nihilpavor (13 Jun 2007)

Try this link and look for  - ! -  

http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/careermatcher_en.aspx?bhcp=1


----------



## frenetik (13 Jun 2007)

Ah,thanks  ;D


----------

